# Invisibility



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Throughout the century's people have been fascinated with Invisibility. It has been seen in books, and movies. What have them fascinated is if they could do it? And what gives them fear of it is if someone could actually ever do it and they can not see them. 

Invisibility has been carried through centuries in myths and legends most common in creatures being able to disappear with this great power. What is so fascinating is that if it is possible what could be invisible right now in our world.

What exactly is Invisibility you may ask? It's an ability or a power carried by the use of magic of not being seen by the human eye, ritual, or a machine.

In stories of monsters and entities we read about them being able to vanish within the blink of an eye. Creatures such as Vampires, Ghosts, Sprits, Goblins, Dragons, Fairies, and Demons they have been known to use such power of Invisibility to hide or use it to stalk their prey. 

Now let's say if you had this ability to "become invisible" what would you do?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

What wouldn't I do. I would take whatever I wanted. I would go wherever I wanted.
I would help people, if I felt they deserved help. I would get revenge on all those who wronged me. There are so many that I would do if I had the ability to become invisible.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think NCM stated it quite adequately what ANY of us would do. Nothing more need be said.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Invisibility is how I'd achieve world domination. It's that simple.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! I didn't see this thread....must've been Invisib.....oh forget it.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well there is always this too

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail41.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, I would never have to worry about wearing clean underwear!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Wow, I would never have to worry about wearing clean underwear!


u wouldn't have to worry about underwere at all.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Reminds me of the movie, "Hollow Man" with Kevin Bacon. :ninja: 

It would be great not to worry about what you looked like or how much you weighed.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

claymud said:


> u wouldn't have to worry about underwere at all.


Who says we have to _now!_:smoking:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Wow, I would never have to worry about wearing clean underwear!


OK, first you live in my mind in a dress and now in soiled undergarments - please, no more!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> OK, first you live in my mind in a dress and now in soiled undergarments - please, no more!!!


I hope you're not saying "you think about me in a dress" and asking me "what are you wearing?" LOL


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Invisibility would definitely be fun! It did occur to me that since light would have to pass through your retinas, wouldn't you be blind (as well as naked and cold)?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I hope you're not saying "you think about me in a dress" and asking me "what are you wearing?" LOL


No, my God, no! Perish the thought!

(So, what _are_ you wearing right now?)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Otaku said:


> Invisibility would definitely be fun! It did occur to me that since light would have to pass through your retinas, wouldn't you be blind (as well as naked and cold)?


There ya go, throwing logic into it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> No, my God, no! Perish the thought!
> 
> (So, what _are_ you wearing right now?)


 Too funny DS!!!

(Well, since you're asking, reminding you that I'm invisible, nothing. Kinda like that gent. from League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.)

Please watch where you're going. I don't wish for you to bump into me


----------



## Willfrost (Apr 26, 2006)

Pseudo-invisibality's probably not far off... I've seen pictures of "active camo" similar to what was portrayed in the movie "Predator". It doesn't look like much now but in ten years, who knows!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

invisibility is cheap and easy....just poke the other guys eyes out.:ninja:


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, but how about when you gotta go pee, how ya' gonna know when you're done?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

strange1 said:


> Yeah, but how about when you gotta go pee, how ya' gonna know when you're done?


The sound? working the zipper is the problem OUCH!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> The sound? working the zipper is the problem OUCH!


You're making a assumption that you can wear clothes and still be invisible.
I think that would only work if you had spray on invisibily in a can?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Anyone ever see the comedy scetch were a naked guy comes running into the bar thinking he was invisible. and the local yokles just played along letting him think he was invisible... it's been a while I can't remember who did it now. Monty Pythons...Kids in the Hall...SNL.... Anyone have a clue as to what I am talking about???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No clue here?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> Anyone ever see the comedy scetch were a naked guy comes running into the bar thinking he was invisible. and the local yokles just played along letting him think he was invisible... it's been a while I can't remember who did it now. Monty Pythons...Kids in the Hall...SNL.... Anyone have a clue as to what I am talking about???


The name of the sketch was *Son of the Invisible Man,* Ed Begley Jr. played the titular character and the name of the film was *Amazon Women on the Moon.* It's a film right up your alley, Hib. Funny, funny stuff there.

"Ever see a shirt make a phone call?"


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL AHHH Amazon Women On the Moon...YES! it's been a very long time since I've seen that.
Thanks Sinister.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"look out everybody, here comes the invisible man!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You're quite welcome.  I believe my favorite part of that movie was the docu-reel at the end about contracting a social disease. It was also in B&W and starred Carrie Fisher. "Mary Brown? Sit down, Mary Brown."


----------

